

Ask HN: Open source security projects seeking for contribution - maemre

I am looking for open source projects with focus on security to contribute to. I am no security person but I wanted to learn about security and from times to times I want to give back some of what I took from open source community. I would prefer to contribute to security because it seems to be one of major and most problematic parts of software world. I also like to start with simple bite-size bugs&#x2F;issues&#x2F;features.<p>tl;dr Are there any open source security projects with bite-size issues to fix?
======
higherpurpose
TextSecure/Signal -
[https://whispersystems.org/blog/bithub/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/bithub/)

I couldn't find any USD donation button, which is quite strange. They also
don't have a donate button on their site. You can donate here, though, and to
a few other projects, too:

[https://freedom.press/bundle/encryption-tools-
journalists](https://freedom.press/bundle/encryption-tools-journalists)

There's also these guys here - but I couldn't find any donate button. Jesus,
why are they making it so hard to give them money?

[https://guardianproject.info/](https://guardianproject.info/)

OTR -
[https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/donate.php](https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/donate.php)

You could also donate EFF, which is funding some cool projects such as HTTPS
Everywhere, Privacy Badger and soon the free certificate authority
[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/).

[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

Tox - open source Skype alternative:
[https://donate.tox.im/](https://donate.tox.im/)

